# The New ipod touch



## Darran (1 Nov 2007)

Just wondering has anybody bought the new ipod touch, maybe looking into buying one for Christmas. I have an ipod shuffle at the moment and want to upgarde. Was in an apple centre there at lunch and an 8 gig on is on for 300 euros and a 16 gig for 400. Has anybody out there got one and, and can you give me feed back on it and is is worth the money. 

I use a Mac at work and also have an apple mac book that I got at the begining of this year so I know how good apple products are altough some pc user would not agree.

Thanks any advise is welcome.
Cheers Darran.


----------



## square1 (1 Nov 2007)

Are you sure thats the price? I bought my 16GB for $400. Worked out at 311 euro when it was converted. I think it's the best gadget I've ever owned! Between myself and my partner we've previously had all the different ipods from mini to ipod 80g with photo. This is in a different league. I find the jukebox for choosing music so handy as it's is so much easier to find something you want to listen to with the album cover. I have downloaded TV programs that I watch on long journeys (though this is not available in europe yet) and the quality is excellent. However its best feature by far is WIFI, being able to check addresses on the internet while out and about rocks - with no bills or charges - though obvioulsy your relying on free wifi access. The only thing I'm worried about with it is the touch screen is glass, mine has a couple of scratches already - and I've heard in the case of the iphone that there we're problems with the glass breaking - though I don't know anyone this has happened to. I'd go for it it's great fun!


----------



## Darran (1 Nov 2007)

Hi, yes this was the prise there was two types on the shelf one the 8g the other being the 16g for an extra 100 snibs. You got a better deal there by buying it in the states. I was on the apple website .ie one and its the same price 8GB	£199 (UK) / €299 (IE) 16GB	£269 (UK) / €399 (IE).
[broken link removed]
the question is am I being raped off here now because you got yours cheaper. But I would have to get somebody to buy it for me in the states and I would not know anybody thats going over this year.
So why is there such a difference in price here from the 8g to the 16g ipod?


----------



## square1 (1 Nov 2007)

I also thought they weren't being released in Ireland until March or something. The difference in price between 8g and 16g is obviously because you get twice the capacity on the 16g! I'd imagine the difference in initial price between the UK and USA is something to do with VAT/Duty?


----------



## Sherman (2 Nov 2007)

1234 said:


> I recently bought a 160 GB Ipod Classic in the Apple Store in New York.
> 
> The Classic 160 GB will hold 40,000 songs with 40 hrs battery life for $349 net while the Itouch 16 GB (largest memory available) will only hold 3,500 song with a battery life of only 22 hrs for $399 net. New York Tax is 8.375%
> 
> While the Itouch's feature were impressive the Classic represents much better value for your money.


 
Yes but the iPod Classic is lacking what IMHO is the iPod Touch's killer app, namely wifi (although I posted here previously on my opinions on the Touch - namely, cool gadget, but because Ireland is a third world banana republic, the wifi feature could not be used to anything like its full potential).



square1 said:


> I also thought they weren't being released in Ireland until March or something. The difference in price between 8g and 16g is obviously because you get twice the capacity on the 16g! I'd imagine the difference in initial price between the UK and USA is something to do with VAT/Duty?


 
They were released here at the end of September, same as everywhere else. The difference in price is also to do with Apple, and most other electronics / consumer product manufacturers, charging hugely inflated prices in the European market compared with the American / Asian markets.


----------



## jpd (2 Nov 2007)

They only charge hugely inflated prices because us europeans are dumb enough to pay them!


----------



## podowd (2 Nov 2007)

unless you're a gadget addict who must have the latest thing i'd go for the Classic instead, much better value for money, the Touch is a great product, and is the way forward for all mp3 players, but 16gb is not enough memory, it seems like a lot until you start putting your cd collection (or video) on there.

when they bring out an 80gb Touch i'll be first in line, until then i'll stick with my 80gb video ipod!


----------



## square1 (2 Nov 2007)

I suppose it depends on what you use it for. My last ipod I was using was the 6g mini ipod (discontinued) so I more than doubled my capacity here. I use itunes quite frequently so space is not an issue, I can change around easily. I like the fact that I've a long flight this evening so I have loaded my own movies to watch on the plane! Remember the OP is upgrading from a shuffle so would they need 80g? The classic and the touch are essentially completely difference machines. I also love the way the touch is so small - it fits in my wallet!


----------



## Adrian1 (4 Nov 2007)

1234 said:


> I recently bought a 160 GB Ipod Classic in the Apple Store in New York.
> 
> The Classic 160 GB will hold 40,000 songs with 40 hrs battery life for $349 net while the Itouch 16 GB (largest memory available) will only hold 3,500 song with a battery life of only 22 hrs for $399 net. New York Tax is 8.375%
> 
> While the Itouch's feature were impressive the Classic represents much better value for your money.


----------



## Trustmeh (4 Nov 2007)

Question: Can you connect to say a share on your home wireless network and play video/music off of that?


----------



## Josey Wales (5 Nov 2007)

yankinlk said:


> Question: Can you connect to say a share on your home wireless network and play video/music off of that?



I have my iTouch connected to my wireless network at home. I can connect to iTunes and download directly to the iTouch and I can browse the web using the wi-fi connection. However, it sounds like you are describing streaming content from another source, i.e. laptop and I haven't seen that function on the iTouch.

I haven't looked though.


----------



## extopia (7 Nov 2007)

Price difference between US and Ireland is not due to price gouging. The difference is made up of import duties and VAT, as another poster suggested above.

For me, the iPod Touch's killer feature is the large wide screen. But I'm holding off for a bigger hard drive myself, 16GB is too small for my music collection alone, never mind adding videos, which I would like to do.


----------



## Sherman (8 Nov 2007)

I find it very hard to believe that the difference in price caused by VAT and import duties means that EVERY Apple product ends up having a numerically identical number in US$ versus € e.g. my iPod Nano was $199 in New York, it's €199 here. The Airport Extreme is $179 in the US, here it's €179, OSX Leopard is $129 in the US, it's €129 here.  Strange also how these euro prices are the same in France, where VAT and import duties are different to ours.

Nuff said


----------



## lemrac (11 Nov 2007)

If I get an Ipod touch from the usa would I have an problems using it here? Especially charging and connecting to my laptop etc:?

thanks


----------



## bond-007 (11 Nov 2007)

Nope, I will work fine.


----------



## seantheman (14 Dec 2007)

got our son one for xmas, friend got it in the us, i assume it has a pc charger inc. in box. does anyone know if a 3 pin charger and car charger for a i pod nano can be used to charge i touch?


----------



## rmelly (15 Dec 2007)

I've used the same 3 pin charger for ipod classic, mini and nano (multiple generations), so don't why not - they all have the same port


----------



## seantheman (16 Dec 2007)

cheers melly was hoping this might be the case


----------



## tosullivan (28 Jun 2008)

square1 said:


> The only thing I'm worried about with it is the touch screen is glass, mine has a couple of scratches already - and I've heard in the case of the iphone that there we're problems with the glass breaking - though I don't know anyone this has happened to. I'd go for it it's great fun!


 they seem to show a fairly detailed scratch test on youtube showing that the screen is virtually scratch proof....


----------



## rmelly (28 Jun 2008)

I've never heard of scratching or breakage issues, I've seen footage of one being run over, dropped on concrete etc and it was fine afterwards, case a bit scratched.


----------

